# 1st egg! :)



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

I got my first egg today! My Barred Plymouth Rocks are about 5 months old. It's kind of small, but I know that's just because they are still young. I was sooo excited this morning when I found it! I thought it would be soon, but was only guessing so it still surprised me.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations! She did a really great job!


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Yay. Congrats! We just got our first a week or so ago and we had a total of 8 since then and two today so at least two of my six are laying. Isn't it just so exciting!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

congratulations on your first egg


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

First egg never gets old.


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

I looked this morning when I let them out, but there wasn't another yet. I can't wait to get home and check again! ( I know it's probably not going to be there this afternoon, but I'm still going to check again.  )


----------



## LadyGothic (Aug 17, 2013)

I remember getting our first egg and we were out there many times a day watching them and xhecking for eggs. Lol it's an awesome feeling to know that that is less money you have to spend at the store and they taste sooooo much better!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats! It's so awesome finally getting eggs. We usually get one a day. Occasionally we will get two and I get all excited all over again!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I love the first eggs! So fun!


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Congratulations , isn't this fun?


----------

